
A Call for Scholarly Markdown - primelens
http://blogs.plos.org/mfenner/2012/12/13/a-call-for-scholarly-markdown/
======
atsaloli
asciidoc can do everything author is calling for in scholarly markdown

[http://www.methods.co.nz/asciidoc/](http://www.methods.co.nz/asciidoc/)

